# Razer Megalodon drivers missing.



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

I have Windows 7. I've been trying to connect my Raze Megalodon to my PC but it doesn't recognize it. I've found out that it is missing USBAUDIO.sys.
I found out by connecting the headset to my laptop and looking at the drivers in Driver Manager.

What should i do from here? I still have no clue how to make my headset to be recognized by my PC.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

Windows 7 x64.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

USBAUDIO.sys is a Windows file (and is supplied/installed by Windows).

How did you find out that file is the problem? The hardware should be recognized when it is attached, it simply may not function properly until the Razer drivers are installed (basic mouse functions are supported by the Windows generic drivers - mouse specific drivers are needed for features/programming). 

Did you follow the Razer installation instructions?


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

Razer has no drivers for Megalodon, only firmware updaters.
USBAUDIO.sys is not in my drivers folder and from what i've googled, this is a common problem with Windows 7 SP1.

Of course, i could be completely off target and it might not have anything to do with this .sys file.

Anyway, there is no downloadable driver for this headset. It's "Plug and Play", which when i plugged it into the laptop the device was instantly installed by itself and the headset worked.

In my PC i plug it, it says "Installed unknown device" and then a message that the device is unknown. Looking at the Device Manager in both computers i found that in one there is a driver for my Headset installed when i first plugged it in(Laptop) and in my PC there is no driver installed. Only "Unknown device" under USB controllers section.

I assumed that the missing system file is the problem because i checked which drivers were in the details of the Razer drive in Device Manager. I checked if i had the same files in my PC and found that USBAudio.sys is missing.


----------



## querycat (Apr 16, 2013)

install Razer Synapse, it controls drivers.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, Razer Synapse did not help.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

re install chipset driver. uninstall usb controllers. un plug anything that is usb and restart computer twice.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks but that didn't help.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well you say USBAUDIO.sys is missing i would try doing a system file check. goto start search type in cmd. find cmd right click and run as adminastrator then type in sfc /scannow will check for file integrity.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah, i tried that already and it seems to be fine. I might be completely off with regards to USBAUDIO.sys


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well i am all out of ideas. only one i have left is a dractic one. back up you stuff and reinstall windows.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

Is there a way to get the missing system file and register it to my Drivers folder?
One that works with Windows 7 x64 SP1.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well i am not sure you are missing any file since sfc did not find anything. you could try a repair install if you want. not saying that will fix your problem. read the instructions carefully. Repair Install - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

I've reinstalled the windows already. It didn't help, sadly.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=&q...248,d.bGE&fp=16bb2b58e0fc63ff&biw=628&bih=560

If you follow the link, this problem is a known one.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well i am out of ideas sorry


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

It's alright. Thanks anyway.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

oscer1 said:


> well i am out of ideas sorry


I have an idea. If you have Windows 7 x64, we could try putting your USBAUDIO.sys in my drivers folder. What do you think?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The file should be on your Windows disc. You can extract it or copy if from another installation (of the same OS).


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

I've tried searching it and it isn't there. What's the problem with simply uploading a 100 kb file?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Files aren't listed by their full name I don't believe as they are packed.

Try this: How to extract missing system files from the DVD of Windows 7/Vista.

Also, do you have all of the updates including SP1? 

I'm not sure what you are referring to about a file.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah i do. The file i meant was USBAUDIO.sys. I tried looking for it in the folder but it doesnt seem to be there.


----------



## AdvFighter (Mar 17, 2009)

Could it be that a faulty motherboard is the cause?
You guys are the experts, i'm just throwing theories out there.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What folder did you look in? The file on the DVD may not be the full file name. I haven't manually extracted files since XP, but the files would show up like usbaudio.xxx.

Did you use the link in my previous response to extract the file?

I would doubt it's the motherboard. The motherboard has nothing to do with the files needed by the OS. And all of your other USB devices are apparently working fine. But anything is possible.


----------

